# متجدد :دورة تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين من البداية



## engmze (1 يوليو 2013)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 
واشهد ان لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله

توفيقنا من الله ..... عطائنا من الله .... علمنا من الله 

سوف نتعلم باذن الله حول تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين بداية من المصطلحات حتى الافتتاح بالصور الحصرية وبالتفصيل الممل باذن الله 

هذة الدورة تم انتاجها بواسطة اوفيس 2010 من اجل التاثيرات والحركات التى تدعم طريقة الشرح رجاء تنزيل الاصدار 2010 حتى تستطيع المتابعه مع الاجزاء القادمة .. ويمكننى تحويلها الى الاصدارات القديمة ولكن لاتظهر بعض التاثيرات وبالذات من بداية الجزء الخامس 





تحميل الجزء الاول اصدار 2010على هذا الرابط
الجزء الأول مصطلحات النجارة بالصور


تحميل الجزء الاول اصدار 97-2003 
الجزء الاول مصطلحات النجارة 
... 
تحميل الجزء الاول اصدار 2010على سيرفر 4shared
الجزء الأول مصطلحات النجارة بالصور - Download - 4shared - mohamed zaki

​


----------



## freemanghassan (1 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ... ألف شكر .. متابعين إن شاء الله​


----------



## adanasporengineer (1 يوليو 2013)

ممتااااااااااز


----------



## midobeso88 (2 يوليو 2013)

لو عايز اطبع الملف ده ياهندسه اطبعه ازاى


----------



## engmze (2 يوليو 2013)

freemanghassan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ... ألف شكر .. متابعين إن شاء الله​



وجزاك مثله


----------



## engmze (2 يوليو 2013)

midobeso88 قال:


> لو عايز اطبع الملف ده ياهندسه اطبعه ازاى



البوربوينت مش بيطبع وهو عرض تقديمى فقط على الكمبيوتر .. وعشان تطبعه لازم يكون بملفات pdf او word وانا ان شاء الله احاول انزل المصطلحات بالاجزاء الثلاثة بطريقة تقدر تطبعها بس شوية كده لما اخلص اعداد الدورة وجزاء الله خيرا


----------



## engmze (2 يوليو 2013)

adanasporengineer قال:


> ممتااااااااااز



الحمد لله وربنا يسهلنا


----------



## midobeso88 (2 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك يارب واى شكر مش هيكفى المجهود ده انت برنس بجد ومهندس محترم


----------



## baraka2003 (2 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير على الشغل العالى اوى والاكثر من ممتاز واللى شعرنا فيه بعدم بخلك باى معلومة تعرفها داعين الله ان يجعله بميزان حسناتك وبانتظار باقى الاجزاء على احر من الجمر


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووور جدا 
بارك الله فيك ورزقك الخير الكثير 
ارجو من حضرتك الاستمرار فهذا الموضوع مهم جدا لينا كمهندسين حديثى التخرج 
شكرا مرة تانية​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور أرجو الاستمرار وميبقاش زى المواضيع اللى بتقف


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ibrahim1001 (3 يوليو 2013)

اية الحلوة دى 
نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## genius2020 (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ألف شكر
متابعين إن شاء الله​


----------



## genius2020 (3 يوليو 2013)

أرجو الاستمرار انا متابع حضرتك على الفيس صفحه رائعه ومفيده


----------



## engmze (6 يوليو 2013)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسللام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمد عبده ورسول وبعد..

تم بفضل الله تنزيل الجزء الثانى من دورة تنفيذ مبنى ادارى بالصور 










وهذة بعض الصور داخل الملف نظرة عامه عليها 



























للحصول على الملف على رابط التحميل 


ملف اصدار اوفيس 2010
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ai1heC


ملف اصدار اوفيس 2003 
http://www.gulfup.com/?7ZgEyP


الى اللقاء فى الجزء الثالث من مصطلحات عامه
وجزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## samyna3eim (6 يوليو 2013)

مشكوررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## .APP (6 يوليو 2013)

مجهود جميل نامل منك الاستمرار 

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (7 يوليو 2013)

مجهود رائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تافريتة (7 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## engmze (7 يوليو 2013)

وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وان شاء الله الجزء الثالث هينزل خلال هذا الاسبوع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يوليو 2013)

*مجهود ممتاز يا ابو اسماعيل ... ربنا يوفقك يا هندسة ويعينك على الاستكمال .. مجهود اكثر من شهر طالع بالسهل كده .... ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ... ... ودا من محطة المقطم ولا غير ...
*


----------



## genius2020 (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ألف شكر
متابعين إن شاء الله
فى انتظار الجزء الثالث​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة ....سلمت يمينك


----------



## ahmed7788 (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ... ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmze (9 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *مجهود ممتاز يا ابو اسماعيل ... ربنا يوفقك يا هندسة ويعينك على الاستكمال .. مجهود اكثر من شهر طالع بالسهل كده .... ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ... ... ودا من محطة المقطم ولا غير ...
> *



الله يخليك يابشمهندس احمد وطبعا الموضوع من محطة المقطم رافع مياه الشرب ولسة فى اجزاء كثير .. ادعيلى بس اخلصها عشان ماحسش من الكسل وانسى الدورة 
وكل عام وانتم الى الله اقربين


----------



## engmze (9 يوليو 2013)

genius2020 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> ألف شكر
> متابعين إن شاء الله
> فى انتظار الجزء الثالث​



وجزاك مثلة وان شاء الله الجزء الثالث هينزل النهارده او بكرة باذن الله


----------



## engmze (9 يوليو 2013)

Eng.Ahmed-Nabil قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة ....سلمت يمينك






ahmed7788 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ... ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله بميزان حسناتك







علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا




وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وتقبل الله من الصيام


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## engmze (10 يوليو 2013)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد...

كل عام وانت الى الله اقربين ونسال الله ان يتقبل منا اجمعين 

بمناسبة رمضان تم بفضل الله تنزيل الجزء الثالث من مصطلحات عامة فى التنفيذ 

رابط باصدار اوفيس 2010
http://www.gulfup.com/?pZ0bZU

رابط باصدار اوفيس 2003
http://www.gulfup.com/?RPS2ZU

وجزاكم الله خيرا​*​*​

نظرة عشوائية داخل الملف 


​*​*






































​*​​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mysamsunggalaxys2 (11 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## engmze (15 يوليو 2013)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم وبعد 
تم تنزيل الجزء الرابع من دورة تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين بملفات بوربوينت (الجسات وتقارير التربة ) 
زكاة العلم نشرة




























































لتحميل الملف على احدى الروابط 

http://www.gulfup.com/?43BxAI


http://www.4shared.com/rar/x52S38jw/___online.html


الى اللقاء فى الجزء الخامس مع بداية التنفيذ 

وجزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## genius2020 (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
جعله فى ميزان حسناتك
رزقك الاخلاص و القبول
اسعد الله حياتك بلخير دايما
​


----------



## الجيار 2020 (16 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جدا يا هندسه جزاك الله خيرا و نفع الله بك​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## engmze (16 يوليو 2013)

وجزاكم مثله وبارك الله فكيم


----------



## ahmedeshta89 (17 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك 
وربنا يوفقك يا رب


----------



## احمد_سلوم (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع الله بك وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## engmze (18 يوليو 2013)

وفيكم بارك الله ونسال الله ان يتقبل منكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## engmze (22 يوليو 2013)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد

تم بفضل الله تنزيل الجزء الخامس من الدورة بعنوان (بداية التنفيذ) 
ملف كبير وتفاصيل عميقة ونصيحة لكل مهندس يفتح الملف لاتفتحه الا ان تكون مستعد للفهم 
شير الملف على نقاط واسع وخسارة على حديث التخرج اللى مفتحشى الملف ده لانه به بداية هامه بالنسبة له والدورة مناسبة للطلبة وجميع الخبرات 









http://www.gulfup.com/?Q0JD3R



الى اللقاء فى الجزء السادس​


----------



## ahmedselim2013 (22 يوليو 2013)

تمام وزي الفل الله ينور


----------



## حمدي شققي (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engmze (22 يوليو 2013)

جوله فى الجزء الخامس من الدورة


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## freemanghassan (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي .. تابع حياك الله​


----------



## محمد الجفري (25 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## baraka2003 (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الاحترافى والاكثر من ممتاز


----------



## engmze (13 أغسطس 2013)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد ..
الان وحصريا تم بفضل الله تنزيل الجزء السادس من دورة التنفيذ مبنى ادارى بالصور الحصرية والشروحات التفصيلية 





http://www.gulfup.com/?1rxpU7

الى اللقاء فى الجزء السابع مع القواعد المسلحة والميد وحديد التسليح


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mido_fox (14 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يكرمك و يجزيك كل خير على المجهود الخيالى و يقدرك انك تكملها على خير


----------



## مهندس برما (15 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ....


----------



## engmze (19 أغسطس 2013)

وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## ahmedeshta89 (19 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب يكرمك ويوفقك ويجزيييييييك يا رب الذريه الصالحه لهذا العمل الذي تفعله قاصدا
فقط وجه الله 
يارب يا رب ان يحقق لك مناك 
انت مهندس محترم يا رب اجزيه كل الخير


----------



## mido_fox (19 أغسطس 2013)

هو حضرتك هتنزل الدزء السابع امتى ان شاء الله يا بشمهندس


----------



## المهندس999999 (31 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور ايها العزيز مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (31 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور ورائع وجزاك الله كل خير وفى انتظار البقية


----------



## baraka2003 (31 أغسطس 2013)

بانتظار الجزء السابع داعين الله ان يكتبه بميزان حسناتك


----------



## aelmostafa (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وندعو لك الله ان تستكمل ما بدأته


----------



## kalosh (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ... ألف شكر .. متابعين إن شاء الله


----------



## baraka2003 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لماذا كل هذا التاخير باستكمال باقى اجزاء الدورة .. نتمنى الاستمرار نظرا لاهمية الموضوع ونتمنى ان تكون فى اتم الاحوال وجزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك المبذول فى الرقى بمعلومات اخوانك المهندسين


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*كتاب الحوائط الخرسانية المسلحة*

*ياريت ياباشمهندس
كتاب الحوائط الخرسانية المسلحة
بدلا من الفيديو*​


----------



## muhandescivil (24 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## genius2020 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
جعله فى ميزان حسناتك
رزقك الاخلاص و القبول
اسعد الله حياتك بلخير دايما
​


----------



## aelmostafa (25 سبتمبر 2013)

نتمنى من حضرتك استكمال ما بدأت ولعل يكون المانع خيرا


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

elmasryXP2012 قال:


> *ياريت ياباشمهندس
> كتاب الحوائط الخرسانية المسلحة
> بدلا من الفيديو*​



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## eng.aim91 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## eng.aim91 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وفي انتظار بقي الأجزاء 
بعد إذن حضرتك 
ده رابط مجمع للـ 6 أجزاء بصيغة PDF
http://www.mediafire.com/download/dd998aej7qm9ueh/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0%D9%8A%D8%A9.rar


​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

eng.aim91 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وفي انتظار بقي الأجزاء
> بعد إذن حضرتك
> ده رابط مجمع للـ 6 أجزاء بصيغة PDF
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/dd998aej7qm9ueh/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0%D9%8A%D8%A9.rar
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## engmze (13 أكتوبر 2013)

eng.aim91 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وفي انتظار بقي الأجزاء
> بعد إذن حضرتك
> ده رابط مجمع للـ 6 أجزاء بصيغة PDF
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/dd998aej7qm9ueh/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0%D9%8A%D8%A9.rar
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على تجميعه الى بي دى اف بش المشكلة الحركات والاسهم يبقى ثابتة


----------



## باذيب (18 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك علما


----------



## مهندسة ديلارا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## D r e a m (21 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ياغالي

انا لسه بحمل في الملفات بس واضح من الامثله اللي انت عارضها ان اسلوبك حلو ومش سايب تفاصيل وكويس التدرج اللي انت عامله المصطلحات وبعد كده التنفيذ بند بند 

لو مشروعك كمل هيبقي اول كورس تنفيذ علي النت 

انا متابعك ومستني التشطيبات عشان معنديش خبره فيها ومتشتغلتهاش قبل كده وبالنسبه للخرسانات اكيد فيه حاجات فايته عني هراجعها ​


----------



## D r e a m (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ويا حبذا لو حد من مهندسين المكتب الفني في المنتدي يتطوع ويعمل كورس اضافي باعمال المكتب الفني للمبني ده 

والميزه ان المبني صغير دورين يعني هيبقي المجهود اقل وكمان معتقدش اننا محتاجين اكتر من اننا نشوف مثال مش لازم تطبيق علي مشروع ضخم يشتت صاحب الكورس والمتعلم 

وبعض كورسات المكتب الفني بتركز علي كل برنامج علي حده وده مضيع للوقت والمجهود وبيفقد التركيز ​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (21 ديسمبر 2013)

eng.aim91 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وفي انتظار بقي الأجزاء
> بعد إذن حضرتك
> ده رابط مجمع للـ 6 أجزاء بصيغة PDF
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/dd998aej7qm9ueh/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0%D9%8A%D8%A9.rar
> ...



رابط اخر
http://www.gulfup.com/?nUvPvS


----------



## D r e a m (21 ديسمبر 2013)

بعد مراجعه اول ملف ليك عن النجاره والتقويات شابو ليك للامانه علي التفاصيل دي في التقويه والمصطلحات المدعمه بالصور 

انا متفائل بالكورس ده ​


----------



## egyptsystem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## eng27md (23 ديسمبر 2013)

بجد من أروع ما رأيت 
ربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك
في انتظار البقية وربنا يوفقك


----------



## aelmostafa (29 ديسمبر 2013)

eng.aim91 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وفي انتظار بقي الأجزاء
> بعد إذن حضرتك
> ده رابط مجمع للـ 6 أجزاء بصيغة PDF
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/dd998aej7qm9ueh/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0%D9%8A%D8%A9.rar
> ...



جزاك الله عنا خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aelmostafa (29 ديسمبر 2013)

نرجو من المهندس محمد زكى استكمال الدوره ولعل يكون المانع خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engmze (5 مارس 2014)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم وبعد 
الان وقبل اى حد فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها 
تم تنزيل الجزء السابع من دورة تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين بملفات بوربوينت بعنوان القواعد المسلحة والميد وتفريد الحديد
اضخم ملف يحتوى على التفاصيل التى لم يسبق لها مثيل فى عالم الدورات والشروحات والتدريبات بمساحه 70 ميجا وبعدد 190 صفحة بتفاصيل ممله وكثيفة 

مرفق معها ملف يجمع روابط الاجزاء السابقه كلها على اوفيس 2010

رابط الجزء السابع ​ادارة*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## engmze (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (6 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## engmze (7 مارس 2014)

وجزاك مثله


----------



## baraka2003 (8 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشغل الراقى المحترم والمبذول فيه مجهود كبير


----------



## engmze (8 مارس 2014)

وجزاك مثله بالتوفيق فى قرائتة ان شاء الله


----------

